# Moving to the North Side of Mexico City



## meander48 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My husband has been asked if he is willing to move to Mexico City. We are excited about the prospect. His company is on the north side of Mexico City (on the Querretero highway) and I have been looking for info on neighborhoods for hours and hours, but the only info I can find is regarding neighborhoods in the centro area and south. Does anyone have any knowledge about the north side? It looks as if his company is very close to Tepotzotlan. 

We are looking for a "more colonia" style neighborhood, with the town square being the "el jardin" and the home we would be looking for is one of those types behind a long wall with doors to the street. (not sure what they are called, but I love the idea of the "secret" garden behind the non descript door--if you get my meaning. Any help would certainly be appreciated!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

meander48 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband has been asked if he is willing to move to Mexico City. We are excited about the prospect. His company is on the north side of Mexico City (on the Querretero highway) and I have been looking for info on neighborhoods for hours and hours, but the only info I can find is regarding neighborhoods in the centro area and south. Does anyone have any knowledge about the north side? It looks as if his company is very close to Tepotzotlan.
> 
> We are looking for a "more colonia" style neighborhood, with the town square being the "el jardin" and the home we would be looking for is one of those types behind a long wall with doors to the street. (not sure what they are called, but I love the idea of the "secret" garden behind the non descript door--if you get my meaning. Any help would certainly be appreciated!


I've only been to Tepozotlán to visit the wonderful Museo del Virreinato, but you might think of looking there for a place to live. It's a very old Mexican town, with roots in the colonial era and before. Tepotzotlán - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My first thoughts are: Queretaro. Depending on traffic and time of day, maybe living in Queretaro will work best. Odd as that may seem. But the historic center of Queretaro offers what you seem to be looking for.

Then I thought about some areas of Tlalnepantla, and the center of Cuautitlan ... both cities/towns which are along Hwy. 57.

My mind then wandered to parts of Naucalpan, which is comprised of many colonias which are old/historic.

I've been to Tepozotlán several times but I don't have a preference for what I've seen. Though, I'll admit I haven't explored too much of it on foot in areas away from the wonderful museum there.

There's not likely to be much support for an English speaking expat in that part of the state of Mexico. My gut feeling is you should seriously consider Queretaro, even if it means an additional half hour to 45 minute drive for your husband.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

meander48 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband has been asked if he is willing to move to Mexico City. We are excited about the prospect. His company is on the north side of Mexico City (on the Querretero highway) and I have been looking for info on neighborhoods for hours and hours, but the only info I can find is regarding neighborhoods in the centro area and south. Does anyone have any knowledge about the north side? It looks as if his company is very close to Tepotzotlan.
> 
> We are looking for a "more colonia" style neighborhood, with the town square being the "el jardin" and the home we would be looking for is one of those types behind a long wall with doors to the street. (not sure what they are called, but I love the idea of the "secret" garden behind the non descript door--if you get my meaning. Any help would certainly be appreciated!


I think Queretaro is way too far, maybe Tepozotlan. Tepeji del Rio, or much better San Juan del Rio, it's about 1 hr drive from tepozotlan


----------



## meander48 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Gary, thanks for the tip on San Juan De Rio...Lots of tree lined streets..small town feel but with Chaudri and Soriana! Seens how you are from Queretaro, can you give me the cross streets for the town square? It's too big to "google walk"  Have not checked out Tepeji Del Rio yet. As far as Tepotzotlan, I think it has an absolutely beautiful town square--with the church, but I like alot of trees and really did not find the same "feel" as San Juan Del Rio. Of course, things can change, the google people were in Tepotzotlan in 2009 I think and in San Juan Rel Rio in 2011. So things have probably changed in both place.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

meander48 said:


> Hi Gary, thanks for the tip on San Juan De Rio...Lots of tree lined streets..small town feel but with Chaudri and Soriana! Seens how you are from Queretaro, can you give me the cross streets for the town square? It's too big to "google walk"  Have not checked out Tepeji Del Rio yet. As far as Tepotzotlan, I think it has an absolutely beautiful town square--with the church, but I like alot of trees and really did not find the same "feel" as San Juan Del Rio. Of course, things can change, the google people were in Tepotzotlan in 2009 I think and in San Juan Rel Rio in 2011. So things have probably changed in both place.


San Juan del Rio:
Soriana,Sams club, liverpool, comercial mexicana, bodega aurrera,chedraui, etc. San Juan is a small City. Life is very nice in San Juan
Tepeji....I don't like it very much, closer to nothing
Tepotzotlan is a very nice little town, not a City


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

meander48 said:


> Hi Gary, thanks for the tip on San Juan De Rio...Lots of tree lined streets..small town feel but with Chaudri and Soriana! Seens how you are from Queretaro, can you give me the cross streets for the town square? It's too big to "google walk"  Have not checked out Tepeji Del Rio yet. As far as Tepotzotlan, I think it has an absolutely beautiful town square--with the church, but I like alot of trees and really did not find the same "feel" as San Juan Del Rio. Of course, things can change, the google people were in Tepotzotlan in 2009 I think and in San Juan Rel Rio in 2011. So things have probably changed in both place.


As long as you live in downtown area, it has 100 % town feeling with City advantages and close to the 57 hwy that takes you to Queretaro in 30 minutes and tepozotlan in 1 hr, if you are visiting let me know and I can show you around


----------



## alfaetrin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Meander48,

If you are considering a neighbourhood within Mexico City itself, in the north of the city and close to the Queretaro highway, the colonia of Lindavista might be worth looking at. It is within easy reach of the city centre (via Insurgentes), while also being very accessible for the north and the Queretaro highway (via Montevideo and Vallejo). There are plenty of shops and malls there, as well as ample schools, cinemas, hospitals and other facilities in the area.

The area (once you are at least one block away from the main road) is quiet and peaceful, with several pretty squares and parks. It also fits the bill of having the type of housing you like, with no shortage of properties secure behind walls, and having enclosed gardens, almost Spanish-style.

My wife is from the neighbouring colonia Tepeyac Insurgentes, so we know the area quite well. Given the choice in that part of the city, I would opt for the colonia Linda Vista, as it is quieter and nicer looking, and with better facilities for living.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

alfaetrin said:


> Hi Meander48,
> 
> If you are considering a neighbourhood within Mexico City itself, in the north of the city and close to the Queretaro highway, the colonia of Lindavista might be worth looking at. It is within easy reach of the city centre (via Insurgentes), while also being very accessible for the north and the Queretaro highway (via Montevideo and Vallejo). There are plenty of shops and malls there, as well as ample schools, cinemas, hospitals and other facilities in the area.
> 
> ...


I agree on most of your comment, but Vallejo...I'd rather take a shot on one foot than commuting that area


----------



## BriN (Sep 15, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> As long as you live in downtown area, it has 100 % town feeling with City advantages and close to the 57 hwy that takes you to Queretaro in 30 minutes and tepozotlan in 1 hr, if you are visiting let me know and I can show you around


I would agree with that. Queretaro has Costco, Sams and great shopping. The question will be how far away the job site is and if he is okay with the gas/tolls.

Tepotzotlan is a cute town to visit but always seemed a bit small townish to me. Also, there are frequent festivals and visitors to the town so it may become difficult to get around on weekends or holidays depending on how far in you are from the highway.

A more suburban feel is Bosques del Lago that is near the Lago de Guadalupe. It is off the toll road to Toluca on the north end of the city.

If you look south of the Toluca toll road, traffic starts to pick up in Naucalpan and Tlanepantla.

Great place to live and work, hope you can find something.


----------

